

Man with jet-pack to cross Grand Canyon on Saturday - ck2
http://www.news.com.au/travel/holiday-ideas/swiss-jetman-yves-rossy-to-fly-over-grand-canyon/story-e6frfqer-1226051167998

======
tzs
The article quite explicitly says he is NOT going to cross it. He is going to
do aerobatics over it and then land in it.

